# Could someone help explain Boer goat shows?



## RollingHillsBoers (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi all, I have some questions about Boer goat shows….There is a committee of individuals in our area putting on a junior livestock show. How does a person go about having a sanctioned Boer goat show? :chin: I am still unclear about ABGA, USBGA, and IBGA. If you have an ABGA show…can you show animals registered under USBGA or IBGA? Do you have to hire an ABGA judge or are there USBGA judges and IBGA judges as well? Can anyone clear this up for me?? Why are there so many groups???? :scratch: 
Thanks!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

I just talked to a girl who came and tattooed my babies for me. She said that the USBGA actually sued the ABGA for not accepting their papers, and WON. So the ABGA accepts USBGA papers now, not sure about IBGA. I don't know why there are so many groups, but I figure the A/USBGA thing is a politic issue.

Someone who knows more will be in shortly, I'm sure


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Yeah, you'll need to contact the association that your goats are in and set up a show, ABGA and USBGA accept each others papers now, but I'm fairly sure that judges need to be with whatever asso. theyre showing in


----------



## RollingHillsBoers (Jan 31, 2010)

All of ours are registered through IBGA...my thoughts at the time were that "international" would be better?! Anyone know more about whether IBGA is accepted at ABGA or USBGA shows?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

IBGA and USBGA are affiliated I think


----------

